# Programmas / Software >  IP modulēšana

## jan4o

Man ir padziļināta interese par ip adrešu maiņu. t.i 1 kompim lai būtu iespējams to nomainīt vai nu automatiski, vai manuali, piem nokliksinot uz ikonas. Nezinu vai tas uz to attiecas, bet vai ir starpiba starp Lattelecom interneta pieslegumu un parastajiem ko piedava provaideri!  Varbut kadam ir kadas idejas!?

----------


## dmd

man šķiet, ka lielākoties ip adreses izsniedz provaideru DHCP (serviss, kas nodarbojas ar adrešu izsniegšanu) ja tu mainīsi adresi manuāli, tad tev ir labas iespējas "saskrieties" ar jau esošu ip.

----------


## jan4o

> man šķiet, ka lielākoties ip adreses izsniedz provaideru DHCP (serviss, kas nodarbojas ar adrešu izsniegšanu) ja tu mainīsi adresi manuāli, tad tev ir labas iespējas "saskrieties" ar jau esošu ip.


 nu ari ja saskriesos ar tadu pasu, kas man liekas praktiski nereali, jo vinas tacu ir paris miljardi!!!vnk vai ir kads kas to var realizet! par $ izdomasim

----------


## karloslv

Kādi pāris miljardi? Tu atrodies IP provaidera apakštīklā un tur ir labi ja pāris tūkstoši pieejamo adrešu. Šķiet, ka kāds atkal grib ar h*ņu nodarboties.

----------


## abergs

LATTELECOM modems automātiski piešķir nejaušu adresi uzstādot.
Citi provaideri piešķir fiksētu adresi kuru nevar mainīt bez viņu piekrišanas.
Ja vēlēšanās sērfot "slepeni" tad ir specialas programmas kas slēpj IP. Kādus divus gadus atpakaļ
paspēlējos ar vienu, nosaukumu neatceros, kaut kāds ANONIMUS.... , atradu Gūglē.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

var uzrakstit skriptu, kas nomaina tavu IP adresi. Tas ir jādara caur netsh komandu. Tad vari uzlikt uz desktopa ikonu piem - 10mitais tikls un 192trais tikls.

netsh interface ip set address "Local Area Connection" dhcp

netsh interface ip set address "Local Area Connection" static 192.168.0.10 255.255.255.0 192.168.0.1 1

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/257748


Beefs

----------


## parols

apskštīklā līdz 255 adreseem ieskaitot provaideri

----------

